

Orthanc, free software for medical imaging, celebrates its second birthday - jodogne
http://www.orthanc-server.com/blog.php#second-birthday

======
merky
Hi jodogne. I just started using Orthanc in a simple project to translate and
organize images between a clinical PACS system and a research XNAT instance.
It's been an absolute breeze to use.

The REST interface is wonderful, especially when compared to the frustrating
world of XNAT. This project is extremely well done. Congrats! I'm looking
forward to using it more. If an XNAT-like system were built on top of this,
the world would be a better place, in my opinion. Thanks for such a great
piece of software!

~~~
jodogne
Hi merky!

I was very glad to read your review. This is good to see that our approach is
useful to others and that the innovative aspect of Orthanc is acknowledged.
Thanks and do not hesitate to get in touch with us (e.g. on Facebook or
Twitter)!

------
eggie5
Why the lord of the rings allusion???
[http://lotr.wikia.com/wiki/Orthanc](http://lotr.wikia.com/wiki/Orthanc)

~~~
wlesieutre
Short version: because "palantír" was taken

~~~
jodogne
Yes, that's right. Palantír was a registered trademark, and we have been
invited to rename the project.

~~~
Zaephyr
I thought the Tolkien family was famously aggressive about enforcing JRR's
copyrights.

I am surprised that Palantir Technologies hasn't received a C&D from the
Estate; though perhaps the copyrights don't extend that far? Is that a risk
for this project?

Regardless, this sounds like software that could be very useful for some of
the work I'm involved in. Exciting to see the positive review here. Will have
to check it out.

~~~
jodogne
To the best of my knowledge, our software has used the name "Orthanc" for
about 2 years, so this should establish prior use. As a consequence, I think
that this should not become a risk to the project... but I'm not a lawyer ;)

Thank for your interest! Do not hesitate to give feedback and to follow the
community on Twitter and Facebook.

